# The Grand Canadian Chansonnier (or Great Canadian Songbook) Project



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

So last November, I started this little project on HockeyFutures because. . . well, I was bored. That and I always wondered what was the Canadian analogue to the Great American Songbook. So the list grew from a projected 200 to a projected 1000 song long list. And to think that I'm nearing 85% done. I've been keeping track of the gender splits so as to make sure that not all the key performers of the songs are not all male or a preponderance thereof. I've also been keeping an eye on the languages, hoping that I can get more than 20%, maybe up to 30 or 40% French. Hope that is not a tall task. I have divided up the list into sections of 100. The general rule is that the song must be written by a Canadian and have the first key performance done by a Canadian.

CanCon A: Music from 1968 to 1979. Songs that received high rotation to meet the quotas set forth by the CanCon rules. Filled out largely and am only replacing tunes to see if I can put in more French songs.
CanCon B: Music from 1980 to 1989, and same as above.
CanCon C: Music from 1990 to 1999, and same as above.
CanCon D: Music from 2000 to 2012, and same as above.

I should note that I am using the year 2012 as the cutoff date for the entire songbook for the purpose of being able to reflect upon it.

Canadian Style A: Music from the first waves of immigration, prior to World War I, largely. This includes all the old-time fiddle styles like Red River, Laurentien, Ottawa Valley, Cape Breton, Newfoundland; singing styles like art song, chanson, turluttes and soughs; guitar styles like blues and classical. The only gaps I have left are what I am reserving for classical tunes, me thinks.

Canadian Style B: Music from following waves of immigration. This includes the proliferation of cymbals that give us rock, metal, punk, and funk, rap, techno and so on. Focus attempts to draw attention to the styles that are developed in Canada: Western Canadian Punk, Eastern Canadian Punk, Cuddlecore, Toronto Goth Rock, Vancouver Horse-Up (Industrial), and so on. All spots are pretty much taken. Replacement is low priority here.

*Canadian Folk A: Folk songs that come from before the recording era. Could use some suggestions.*

*Canadian Folk B: Folk songs from the recording era. This songbook is differentiated from the others by the fact that the songs refer to the past, perhaps a generation or two before the recording. Could use some suggestions.*

*Canadian Ken A: Songs that refer to specific Canadian places or specific Canadian persons. These songs straddle Canadian Content and Canadian Folk. Could use some suggestions.*

*Canadian Ken B: Songs that refer to the less tangible Canadian things like symbols, fictional characters, political malaise, pastimes and traditions. Could use some suggestions.*

Even further, I will be putting up lists that break upon movements in Canadian music:

Canadian Standard & Chanson
Canadian Rock & Blues
Canadian Punk
Canadian Roots & Country
Canadian Disco

So that is what I am working with. Anyone else want to participate?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

The Penguin Book Of Canadian Folksongs

150 Canadian Fiddle Tunes

Songs For Canadian Boys

The Silver Book Of Songs

Folk Songs (Canada Post, believe it or not)

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Canadian_composers

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anthems_and_nationalistic_songs_of_Canadahttp://

www.trcs.eslvideo.com

http://www.songsforteaching.com/canadasongs.htm

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

Been picking through those. I'm being guided by who actually performs these tunes. Canadian Fiddle Tunes had some errors in it like including Big John McNeill.


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

Songs that I decided to include already:

*Can Folk A:*

Canadian Boat Song - traditional
Farewell to Nova Scotia - traditional
Maple Leaf Forever - Alexander Muir
Huron Carol - Jean de Brébeuf
Allouette - traditional
Ho Ho Wataney - traditional
La Chanson de la Grenouillère - Pierre Falcon
Fellow From Fortune - traditional
I'se da B'y - traditional
The Ballad of Yukon Jake - Edward H. Paramore
The Ballad of Blasphemous Bill - Robert Service
The Shooting of Dan McGrew - Robert Service
Wave Over Wave - traditional
Rant and Roar - traditional
Le Combat de la Danaé - traditional
M'en Revenant de Jolie Rochelle - traditional
J'entends le Moulin - traditional
V'la l'Bon Vent - traditional
Á La Claire Fontaine - traditional
La Traverse Miracleuse - traditional
Land of the Silver Birch - Pauline Johnson
En Roulant Ma Boule - traditional
Peggy Gordon - traditional
The Cremation of Sam McGee - Robert Service
Squid Jigging Grounds - traditional
The Hungry Fox - traditional
Le Chanson de Riel - traditional
Young Man From Canada - traditional
The Kettle Valley Railroad - Ean Hay
Vive la Canadienne - traditional
Blow the Man Down - traditional
Way Up The Ucletaw - traditional
Maggie Howie - traditional
Ani Couni Chouani - traditional
Un Canadian Errant - traditional
N Cair Nighdh Tú - traditional
A Poor Lone Girl in Saskatchewan - traditional
When the Ice Worms Nest Again - traditional
She's Like the Swallow - traditional
Anti-Confederation Song - traditional
Les Fraises Et les Framboises - traditional
Le Festin de Campagne - traditional
Ah! Si Mon Moine Voulat Danser - traditional
The Northern Trapper's Rendezvous - traditional
A Legend of Lac St. Pierre - William Henry Drummond
The Boys of the Island - traditional
The Black Donnellys - traditional
Red River Valley - traditional
Tshishe Manitu - traditional
Toronto Volunteers - traditional
La Bastringue - traditional
Vive la Rose - traditional
Le Rose Blanche - traditional
La Madelon - traditional
O Canada, Mons Pays Mes Amours - George-Etienne Cartier
Saskatchewan - traditional
The Island Hymn - Lucy Maud Montgomery
Le Canada - Alfred Liberté & Octave Crémazie
The Bold Canadian - Cornelius Flummerfilt
The Banks of Newfoundland - Chief Justice Francis Forbes
Dómhnaill Mac 'Ic Iain - traditional
Bóg A'Lochain - traditional
Ô Canada - Calixa Lavallée & Adolphe-Basile Routhier
Bonsoir Mes Amis - Célestin Laviegeur
Cariboo Road - traditional
Jack Was Every Inch A Sailor - traditional
Song of Old K - traditional
The Hunter and the Farmer - traditional
Little Old Sod Shanty - traditional
The Alberta Homesteader - traditional
America is Like a Sister To Me, Canada is Like a Mother - traditional

OOOO
OOOO
OOOO
OOOO
OOOO
OOOO
OOOO


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

*CanFolk B:*

All Too Soon - Stephen Hatfield
Evangeline - Henri Conte
Grey Foggy Day - Eddie Coffey
Salt Water Joys - Buddy Wasisname
Some Shockin' Good - Simani
No More Fish - Chris White
Qu'Appelle Valley, Saskatchewan - Buffy Sainte-Marie
Fishing Grounds - Ken Hamm
Log Driver's Waltz - Wade Hemsworth
The Blackfly Song - Wade Hemsworth
Sudbury Staurday Night - Stompin Tom Connors
Capture of Albert Johnson - Wilf Carter
Bud the Spud - Stompin Tom Connors
The Hockey Game - Stompin Tom Connors
Blue Canadian Rockies - Wilf Carter
Canadian Railroad Technology - Gordon Lightfoot
Northwest Passage - Stan Rogers
Barrett's Privateers - Stan Rogers
The Last Saskatchewan Pirate - The Arrogant Worms
Four Strong Winds - Ian & Sylvia Tyson
Ol' Fort Mac - for some reason haven't filled in the author yet
Frozen in Frobisher Bay - James Gordon
Put Your Hand in the Hand - Ocean
Gonna Shine Up My Boots - Corb Lund
Universal Soldier - Buffy Sainte-Marie
Where the Coho Flash Silver - unknown right now	
Me and My Friend - Julie Doiron
Sonny's Dream - Ron Hynes
Harris and the Mare - Stan Rogers
Big Joe Mufferaw - Stompin Tom Connors
Tshishinau - Kashtin
Jenny Donnelly - Stompin Tom Connors
Irena Cheyenne - Jimmy Arthur Ordge
The Last Fatal Duel - Stompin Tom Connors
The Curse of Marc Guylane - Stompin Tom Connors
Algoma Central 69 - Stompin Tom Connors
Le Mythe du Masque a Ray - Fayo
Le Maudite Guerre - 1755
Le Monde a Bien Changé - 1755
Grand-pêre Jos - Cayouche
Que la Lune Est Belle Ce Soir - Daraîche Familie
The Ballad of Heldon Chan - Arthur Hughes
The Oda G - Stanley Triggs
Rescue at Moose River Gold Mine - Wilf Carter
Woodsmoke and Oranges - Ian Tamblyn
Black Spruce - Ian Tamblyn
Mrs. McClung's Address - Maria Dunn
Something to Sing About - Oscar Brand
Canada - Bobby Gimby
Wanderlust - Connie Kaldor
There Was A Old Woman From Mabou - John Allan Cameron
Lunenberg Concerto - Stringband
Maple Leaf Dog - Stringband
Show Us the Length - Stringband
Driving Wheel - David Wiffen
Island Clay - Lennie Gallant
Take Me To A Green Isle - Walter MacNutt
Mass of St. James - Walter MacNutt
Music In Your Eyes - Willie P. Bennett
Who Loses - Ferron
The Sasquatch Song - Stompin' Tom Connors
Survivor's Voice - Edward Gamblin
Kiri's Piano - James Keelaghan
Get Me Through December - Gordie Sampson
Sorry - Gordie Sampson
Shoes of a Man - Maria Dunn
Belle Embarquez - La Volée d'Castors
Y'a Pas Grand Chose Dans l'Ciel à Soir - Paul Piché
J'ai le Noun Qui Pue - Réal Béland
Fare Thee Well Love - Rankin Family
Saskatchewan Farewell - Lloyd Arntzen
Alberta - Scotty "Alberta Slim" Stevenson
Small Rebellion - Mr. Keelaghan
Mon Pays - Gilles Vigneault
Working Man - Rita MacNeil
Flying On Our Own - Rita MacNeil


OOOOO
OOOOO
OOOOO
OOOOO


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

*Canadian Ken A:*

Alberta Bound - Paul Brandt
North Country - Rankin Family
Running Back to Saskatoon - Guess Who
Helpless - Neil Young
Prairie Town - Randy Bachman & Neil Young
Bobcaygeon - The Tragically Hip
The Plane Touches Down in Deer Lake - Derek Pilgrim
Goofy Newfie - Roy Payne
Down East Boy - Lloyd Snow
Locked in the Trunk of a Car - The Tragically Hip
Balade á Toronto - Jean Leloup
City of Lakes - Matt Mays
The Ballad of Wendel Clark - Rheostatics
Fifty Mission Cap - The Tragically Hip
38 Years Old - The Tragically Hip
Wheat Kings - The Tragically Hip
East Coast Blues - Minglewood Band
November in Ontario - Skydiggers
Western Skies - Blue Rodeo
Hello City - Barenaked Ladies
Northern Touch - Rascalz
Spoonful of Sugar - Matt Mays
My Nova Scotia Home - Hank Snow
Down to the Henry Moore - Murray Maclachlan
Head Smashed-In Buffalo Jump - SNFU
Mushaboom - Feist
Escarpment Blues - Sarah Harmer
Harmonie du soir à Chateauguay - Beau Dommage
La Géant Beaupré - Beau Dommage
I Just Want To Stop - Gino Vanelli
An American Draft Dodger in Thunder Bay - Sam Roberts Band
Quebecois - La Révolution Française
Highway of Heroes - The Trews
Echo Beach - Martha and the Muffins
He Looked a Lot Like Tiger Williams - The Hanson Brothers
Main and Broadway - Cub
Winnipeg is a Frozen Shithole - Venetian Snares
The Coldest Night of the Year - Bruce Cockburn
Ma-Me-O - Christian Hansen and the Autistics
Carry Me Home - Hey Rosetta!
Tornado 87 - Rural Alberta Advantage
At The Hundredth Meridian - Tragically Hip
Hymne á Montréal - Éric Lapointe
The Ocean Ranger - Eddie Coffey
All Hell for a Basement / Heaven in Alberta - Big Sugar
Toronto Tontos - Max Webster
Sussex Drive - Capital Sound
Les Canadiens, Les Canadiens - unknown right now
Safe Passage - Leela Gilday
Jonquiére - Plume Latraverse
Hochelaga - Mononc Serge
West Edmonton Mall - Mononc Serge
Nouvelle Ecossé – Fini d'Chier - Mononc Serge
Frank, AB - Rural Alberta Advantage
License from a Cereal Box - Gob
Sept-Îles - Éve Cournoyer
Peace River Waltz - Keray Regan
Left and Leaving - The Weakerthans
Saskatchewan - Les Trois Accords
Long Gone to Saskatchewan - Corb Lund
Cold Alberta Nights - Eamon McGrath
Leonard Cohen's Never Gonna Bring the Groceries In - Nancy White
Dief Will Be Chief Again - Stringband
All That I Know - Winnipeg's Most
Bobépine - Plume Latraverse
Complainte Pour Ste Catherine - Kate & Anna McGarrigle
Je Reviendrai À Montréal - Robert Charlebois
Ambulance Blues - Neil Young
On Yonge Street - Gordon Lightfoot
The Toronto Song - Three Dead Trolls in a Baggie
YYZ - Rush
Salesmen, Cheats and Liars - Lowest of the Low
Hell - Tegan & Sara
Bridge Came Tumbling Down - Stompin Tom Connors
Montreal -40C - Malajube
L'Île Hélène - Lucien Hétu
CN Tower - The Poles
Gordie and My Old Man - Grevious Angels
Les Rues d'Ottawa - CANO
Dawson City - Kim Barlow
Alicia Ross - Kathleen Edwards
Quebec Nightclub - Akufen
Petrolia - Donovan Woods
Saskatoon Tonight - Carolyn Mark & NQ Arbuckle
Le Freak de Montréal - Aut'Chose

OOO
OOO
OOO
OOO
OOO


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

*Canadian Ken B*

Le Joual - Mononc Serge
Destroy All Nations - Nihilist Spasm Band
The Fiddle and the Drum - Joni Mitchell
Passe-moé la Puck - La Colocs
Rink Rat - The Hanson Brothers
Two Minutes for Looking So Good - Belvedere
Diamond Sun - Glass Tiger
The Idiot - Stan Rogers
Family - Breach of Trust
One Way Track - Prairie Oyster
Born and Raised - Alexisonfire
Damned Draft Dodgers - Cryptopsy
Lonely End of the Rink - The Tragically Hip
This is My Prairie - Corb Lund
Frozen Puck to the Head - Captain Tractor
She's Gone Boys, She's Gone - Wayne Bartlett
It Could Happen - The Golden Calgarians
Truck Got Stuck - Corb Lund
Canadian Man: Hockey - Paul Brandt
Canadian Sunrise - Prairie Oyster
Canadian Dream - Rheostatics
One Drum - Leela Gilday
Les Grosses Torches Acanadiennes - Mononc Serge
Le 6/49 - Cayouche
The Snowmobile Song - Stompin Tom Connors
Prairie Girl - Jomi Mitchell
Douchebag - Etienne Dano
Dégénération - Mes Aïeux
Octobre - La Maudite Machine
Cherry Beach Express - Pukka Orchestra
Le Grand Héron - Jean Leloup
Northern Lights - Allison Crowe
Mmm Mmm Mmm Mmm - Crash Test Dummies
La Française du Début - René Lussier
Le Gouvernement Songe - Grimskunk
Parliament of Owls - Jenn Grant
(I Can't Handle) Moderation - Danko Jones
Blues d'la Metropole - Beau Dommage
Roughest Neck Around - Corb Lund
Officer Down - Carolyn Mark & NQ Arbuckle
Victoria Day - Melissa McClelland
8 Hour Drive - Lynn Miles
Arthabaska - Marc Gabriel
Les Fils de Superman - Martine St-Clair
Superman's Song - Crash Test Dummies
Little Girl in the Snow - Forgotten Rebels
My Cousin Has a Grey Cup Ring - Donovan Woods
Stella - Spirit of the West
The Warrior Ain't No More - D.O.A.

OOOOO
OOOOO
OOOOO
OOOOO
OOOOO
OOOOO
OOOOO
OOOOO
OOOOO
OOOOO
O


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

*CanCon A*

The Hockey Theme - Dolores Claman
Suzanne - Leonard Cohen
Mile After Mile - Orval Prophet
Born to be Wild - Steppenwolf
So Long, Marianne - Leonard Cohen
Bird on the Wire - Leonard Cohen
When I Die - Motherlode
Laughing - Guess Who
No Time - Guess Who
Which Way Are You Going, Billy? - The Poppy Family
You, Me and Mexico - Edward Bear
Snowbird - Anne Murray
As the Years Go By - Mashmakhan
American Woman - Guess Who
Big Yellow Taxi - Joni Mitchell
If You Could Read My Mind - Gordon Lightfoot
Me and Bobby McGee - Gordon Lightfoot
Un Peu Plus Haut - Jean-Pierre Ferland
That's Where I Went Wrong - The Poppy Family
Ketchup Song - Stompin Tom Connors
Sweet City Woman - The Stampeders
Stay Awhile - The Bells
One Fine Morning - Lighthouse
Oh, What a Feeling - Crowbar
Signs - Five Man Electric Band
Love Me Love Me Love - Frank Mills
Cotton Jenny - Anne Murray
Where Evil Grows - The Poppy Family
Carey - Joni Mitchell
Day Time, Night Time - Keith Hampshire
You Could Have Been a Lady - April Wine
Heart of Gold - Neil Young
Last Song - Edward Bear
Laisse-moi Partir - Nicole Martin
Some Sing, Some Dance - Pagliaro
Make Me Do Anything You Want - A Foot in Cold Water
Control Of Me - Les Emmerson
I'm a Stranger Here - Five Man Electric Band
Des Croissants de Soleil - Ginette Reno
Le Plus Beau Voyage - Claude Gauthier
J'entends Frapper - Michel Pagliaro
You Turn Me On, I'm a Radio - Joni Mitchell
Big Time Operator - Keith Hampshire
Wildflower - Skylark
Could You Ever Love Me Again - Gary and Dave
Pretty Lady - Lighthouse
Farmer's Song - Murray Maclachlan
Hurricane of Change - Murray Maclachlan
Painted Lady - Ian Thomas
Working Man - Rush
Taking Care of Business - Bachman Turner Overdrive
In The Mood - Rush
Rock Me Gently - Andy Kim
Seasons in the Sun - Terry Jacks
You're Having My Baby - Paul Anka
Raconte - Patsy Gallant
Sundown - Gordon Lightfoot
Help Me - Joni Mitchell
Free Man in Paris - Joni Mitchell
Roxy Roller - Sweeney Todd
Oowatanite - April Wine
I Don't Like To Sleep Alone - Paul Anka
Hey You - Bachman -Turner Overdrive
I Believe - Paul Anka
Wow - Andre Gagnon
Promenade Sur Mars - Offenbach
From New York to LA - Patsy Gallant
The Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald - Gordon Lightfoot
Stand Tall - Burton Cummings
Spaceship Superstar - Prism
Fly At Night - Chilliwack
Rock 'n Roll Machine - Triumph
Two Hot For Love - THP Orchestra
Mama Let Him Play - Jerry Doucette
Raise a Little Hell - Trooper
Pour un Instant - Harmonium
Hot Child in the City - Nick Glider
Break It To Them Gently - Burton Cummings
Boogie Tonight - Claudja Barry
You Made My Day Tonight - Canadian Zephyr
Armageddon - Prism
The Boys in the Bright White Sports Car - Trooper
Let Go the Line - Max Webster
Hey Hey My My - Neil Young
Hold On - Triumph
Maybe Tomorrow - Terry Bush
Wondering Where the Lions Are - Bruce Cockburn
Pilot - Ian Thomas Band
Tes Yeux - Nicole Martin
Let Me Take You Dancing - Bryan Adams
Roller - April Wine
I Will Play A Rhapsody - Burton Cummings
Come to Me - France Joli
Leaving LA - Deliverance
Aimer d'Amour - Boule Noire
Calling Occupants of Interplanetary Craft - Klaatu
En Pleine Hiver - CANO
Rock and Roll Song - Valdy
J'ai Une Chanson - Carole Laure
You Don't Know What Love Is - Susan Jacks

X - No slots left


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

CanCon B

Even The Score - Toronto
Turn Me Loose - Loverboy
Innocence - Harlequin
The Beat Goes One/Switchin' to Glide - The Kings
High School Confidential - Rough Trade
Happy Song - Frank Mills
Doin' It Right - Powder Blues Band
Guess I Went Crazy - Canadian Zephyr
Barbra - The Modernettes
Ce N'était Qu'un Rêve - Céline Dion
Bob & Doug Mackenzie's Twelve Days of Christmas - Bob & Doug Mackenzie
Lunatic Fringe - Red Rider
On the Loose - Saga
Get On Up And Do It Again - Suzy Q
I Never Figured On This - David Thompson
Don't It Make You Feel - The Headpins
Eyes of a Stranger - The Payolas
Nova Heart - The Spoons
Fantasy - Aldo Nova
What Kind of Love Is This? - Streetheart
The Safety Dance - Men Without Hats
New World Man - Rush
When I'm With You - Sheriff
Cuts Like a Knife - Bryan Adams
Anger (is My Middle Name) - Thor
Sunglasses At Night - Corey Hart
Making It Work - Doug and the Slugs
Don't Walk Past - Blue Peter
Melody - Boys Brigade
Lust For Love - Images In Vogue
Hallelujah - Leonard Cohen
Day By Day - Doug and the Slugs
We Should Be Lovers - Zappacosta
Lovers in a Dangerous Time - Bruce Cockburn
Let It Go - Luba
Burning in Love - Honeymoon Suite
I Want You Back - Sherry Kean
Gonna Get Close To You - Dalbello
Mimi on the Beach - Jane Siberry
Go For a Soda - Kim Mitchell
Crying Over You - Platinum Blonde
Tokyo Rose - Idle Eyes
We Run - Strange Advance
Run With Us - Lisa Lougheed
Never Surrender - Corey Hart
I Go To Pieces - Paul Janz
You're a Strange Animal - Gowan
One More Colour - Jane Siberry
Someday - Glass Tiger
Don't Forget Me When I'm Gone - Glass Tiger
Angel in My Pocket - One To One
Everything in My Heart - Corey Hart
She - White Wolf
Soul City - Partland Brothers
Bad Bad Boy - Haywire
Patio Lanterns - Kim Mitchell
April Fool - Chalk Circle
Kiss You (When It's Dangerous) - Eight Seconds
Unveiling the Secret - Psyche
I'm an Adult Now - The Pursuit of Happiness
Turn Me Round - kd lang
Closer Together - The Box
Should I See - Frozen Ghost
I'm Still Searching - Glass Tiger
Can't Help Falling in Love - Corey Hart
Teenland - The Northern Pikes
Try - Blue Rodeo
Dirty Water - Rock & Hyde
Stay With Me - Tu
Mending Wall - Chalk Circle
Bye Bye Mon Cowboy - Mitsou
Everybody Wants Something - The Zits
Having an Average Weekend - Shadowy Men On A Shadowy Planet
Good Times - Red Rider
Under Your Spell - Candi
Flesh Under Skin - National Velvet
Far From Over - Boulevard
Savin' Myself - Eria Fachin
She's So Young - The Pursuit of Happiness
Whatcha Do To My Body - Lee Aaron
Keep on Rocking in the Free World - Neil Young
Black Velvet - Alannah Myles
The Lucky Ones - Willie P. Bennett
Inside Out - Crash Vegas
If a Tree Falls - Bruce Cockburn
Full Moon Full of Love - k.d. lang
Tous le Cris, le SOS - Daniel Balavoine
Dors Caroline - Johanne Blouin
Helène - Roch Voisine
Goodbye, So Long, Hello - Willie P. Bennett
J'lâche Pas - Corbeau
Bad Apple - David Wilcox
Soviet Jewelry - B.B. Gabor
Ils S'Aiment - Daniel Lavoie
Dance After Curfew - Nash the Slash
Just Like You - FM
Body's In Trouble - Mary Margaret O'Hara
Lolita (Trop Jeune Pour Aimer) - Céline Dion
Can't Fake the Feeling - Geraldine Hunt
Call Girl - Nanette Workman

X - No Open Slots


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

May I suggest (unless these are already there and I missed them):
"Mon Pays" by Gilles Vigneault
"Claire" by The Rheostatics
Something by these artists: 
The Band
Robbie Robertson
The Odds (eg."Someone Who Is Cool" or "Eat My Brain")
Daniel Lanois (eg. from the Acadie album)
Jesse Winchester 
Blackie and The Rodeo Kings


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

Also:
La Bolduc
Joel Plaskett
Colin James


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

Alanis Morissette
Rita Macneil
Tommy Hunter
Tanya Tagaq
Shania Twain


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

I've tended to exclude songs by The Band because many of the band's songs have become part of the American Songbook. For example, "The Weight" is generally considered part of the American Songbook. Even their song about Acadia is lifted directly from the poem by Longfellow and not drawn from local (Canadian) sources. Longfellow's poem is generally regarded as anti-Canadian in so much as it was part of the propaganda system the US used to fuel the Atlantic Revolutions and would spur some of the invasions in the 1820 and 1830s. This is in contrast to Henri Conté's song which does take some cues from Longfellow's poem but uses local sources to inform and build up the song.

I've had to exclude pretty much all songs by Shania Twain and others who spent most of their careers in Nashville. Most if not all of their songs have been co-written by Americans. I'm operating on a much stricter standard than the MAPL rules. To give you an example, the only song I would consider of Alanis Morissette is the one song she would absolutely loathe having put on the such a songbook.

[youtube]ar7afdfBHj4[/youtube]

- - - Updated - - -



JHarasym said:


> "Mon Pays" by Gilles Vigneault


I thought I had that song on my list. WTF?


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

CanCon C

Life is a Highway - Tom Cochrane
More Than Words Can Say - Alias
Lover of Mine - Alannah Myles
Let Your Backbone Slide - Maestro Fresh-Wes
I Will Give You Everything - Skydiggers
Til I Am Myself Again - Blue Rodeo
Girl With A Problem - The Northern Pikes
She Ain't Pretty - The Northern Pikes
Every Little Tear - Paul Janz
Bachelor Girl - George Fox
Not Like Kissing You - West End Girls
C'est Zero - Julie Masse
Isabelle - Jean Leloup
1990 - Jean Leloup
If I Had a Million Dollars - Barenaked Ladies
Song Instead of a Kiss - Alannah Myles
The Big Ones Get Away - Buffy Sainte-Marie
Song of the Land - Susan Aglukark
Sauvez mon âme - Luc de Larochellière
Rock Em Sock Em Techno - Don Cherry
Juste une P'tit Nuit - Les Colocs
Seigneur - Kevin Parent
Anniversary Song - Cowboy Junkies
Calling All Angels - Jane Siberry & k.d. lang
Temple - Jane Siberry
Sun's Gonna Rise - Sass Jordan
Sometimes When We Touch - Dan Hill
Such A Lovely One - Prairie Oyster
Claire - Rheostatics
Insensitive - Jann Arden
Basment Apartment - Sarah Harmer
I Wish You Well - Tom Cochrane
Don't Cry Little Angel - Prairie Oyster
Hopeless Love - One Horse Blue
Only One Moon - Prairie Oyster
Show Me Your Love Tonight - Solina
Flying to the Moon - Emjay
When Something Stands for Nothing - The Headstones
Someone Who's Cool - The Odds
I Will Remember You - Sarah Maclachlan
Ahead By a Century - The Tragically Hip
Clumsy - Our Lady Peace
Jerk - Kim Stockwood
Charms - The Philosopher Kings
I Am The Man - The Philosopher Kings
Unbelievable Love - Prairie Oyster
Angel Mine - Cowboy Junkies
One More Astronaut - I, Mother Earth
I Do - Paul Brandt
I Think I Love You Too Much - Jeff Healey Band
A Common Disaster - Cowboy Junkies
Ordinary Day - Great Big Sea
Sweet Surrender - Sarah Maclachlan
Surrounded - Chantal Kreviazuk
Numb - Holly McNarland
All That You Are - Econoline Crush
Building a Mystery - Sarah Maclachlan
I Meant To Do That - Paul Brandt
Pearly White - Junkhouse
Remote Control - Age Of Electric
Sick and Beautiful - Artificial Joy Club
The Scene - Big Sugar
Spaceman - Bif Naked
Sucks To Be You - Prozzak
Some Kinda Wonderful - Sky
I'll Be There For You - The Moffatts
Angel - Joée
Dark Horse - Amanda Marshall
You're a Superstar - Love Inc.
Hands of Time - Temperance
Homeless - Love Inc.
Summerlong - Emm Gryner
Birmingham - Amanda Marshall
Heaven Coming Down - The Tea Party
It's All Been Done - Barenaked Ladies
Love Song - Sky
Who Do U Love - Love Inc.
Le Petit Bonheur - Groovy Aardvark
Midnight Rain - Wide Mouth Mason
Any Day Now - The Watchmen
Je Sais Je Sais - Marjo
Which Way Does the River Run - Lennie Gallant
Could I Be Your Girl - Jann Arden
Real A Lie - Tinker
Calvaire - La Chicane
Opium - Daniel Bélanger
Les Temps Fous - Daniel Bélanger
Les Deux Printemps - Daniel Bélanger
I Lost My Baby - Jean Leloup
Bound for Vegas - Art Bergmann
This Day - Mudgirl
Drinking in LA - Bran Van 3000
Load Me Up - Matthew Good Band
Don't Want To Fall In Love - Jane Child
Ton Amour est Trop Lourd - Jim Corcoran
Zoukin - O.N.E.

X - No open slots.


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

CanCon D

Can't Stop - Jacksoul
American Psycho - Treble Charger
Faded - soulDecision
Bang Bang Boom - Moffatts
Here Comes the Sunshine - Love Inc.
In Too Deep - Sum 41
Turn Off the Lights - Nelly Furtado
Wasting My Time - Default
Lullaby - The Tea Party
Completely - Serial Joe
Movin' On - The Boomtang Boys
Hero - Chad Kroeger
Get Ready - Shawn Desman
I'd Do Anything - Simple Plan
The Rest of my Life - Sloan
We Carry On - Voivod
Look At Us - Sarina Paris
Toune d'Automne - Les Cowboys Fringants
Perfect - Simple Plan
Awake in a Dream - Kalan Porter
Plus Rien - Les Cowboys Fringants
L'âge de Biére - Mononc Serge
Brother - The Organ
Welcome To My Life - Simple Plan
Dieu - Boom Desjardins
Paper Rain - Amanda Stott
On My Own - Hedley
Get Down - B4-4
Man I Used To Be - K-os
Untitled (How Could This Happen To Me) - Simple Plan
Crazy - Simple Plan
This Could Be Anywhere In The World - Alexisonfire
Devil in a Midnight Mass - Billy Talent
Meant to Fly - Eva Avila
Weak in the Knees - Serena Ryder
Black Black Heart - David Usher
Sunday Morning - K-os
Hold Me In Your Arms - The Trews
Precious Love - Julie Crochetière
Never Too Late - Hedley
Call It Off - Tegan and Sara
Red Hearts - Hey Rosetta!
Don't Call Me Baby - Kreesha Turner
Help I'm Alive - Metric
Jacuzzi - Radio Radio
Walking With a Ghost - Tegan and Sara
Rusted From the Rain - Billy Talent
It's Over - Tuuli
Wavin' Flag - K'Naan
Gold Guns Girls - Metric
World Sick - Broken Social Scene
I Believe - Nikki Yanofsky
Fragile Bird - City and Colour
Say Anything - Marianas Trench
Summer Paradise - Simple Plan
Mistletoe - Justin Bieber
Kiss You Inside Out - Hedley
Youth Without Youth - Metric
Drive My Soul - LIGHTS
Genesis - Grimes
Oblivion - Grimes
Inner Ninja - Classified
Les Chemins de Verre - Karkwa
Soft Spot - Matthew Barber
I Wonder - Bobby Bazini
Moves - The New Pornographers
Astounded - Bran Van 3000
Brothers - Dean Brody
Haven't Had Enough - Marianas Trench
No Heaven - Champion & G Strings
Unconditional - Simon Collins
No Surprise - Theory of a Deadman
Possibility - Sierra Noble
Lowlife - Theory of a Deadman
Nothing Could Come Between Us - Theory of a Deadman
Parque Qu'on Vient de Loin - Corneille
Bye Bye Boyfriend - Fefe Dobson
Shut Up and Dance - Victoria Duffield
Flow - Emma-Lee
Eyes Wide Shut - Andrea England
My Love Will Come - Matt Epp
Unlove You - Elise Estrada
Break - Three Days Grace
Chalk Outline - Three Days Grace
Pain - Three Days Grace
Nuit Blanche - Amanda Mabro
Just Like You - Three Days Grace
Holy Water - Oliver Haze
Ensemble - Cœur de Pirate

X - No open slots, but there are a few songs I'm looking to replace so a strong suggestion would be appreciated.


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

Canadian Style A

Quadrille Acadien - traditional
Maple Sugar - Ward Allen
Reel de Ste Anne - traditional
Ottawa Valley Reel - traditional
Golden Prairie Schottische - Andy Dejarlis
Joys of Quebec - Ward Allen
Crooked Stove Pipe - traditional
Reel du Forgeron - traditional
Le Two-Step de Acadien - traditional
Red River Jig - traditional
Butterfly Dance - traditional
O Siem - Susan Aglukark
Mull River Shuffle - Rankin Family
Ca Va Brasser - Crystal Plamondon
Reel Turluté - La Bolduc
La Cuisinieres - La Bolduc
Rabbit Dance - traditional
Caribou Reel - Andy DeJarlis
CB Buddy - 1755
Weskeekin Straight Dance - traditional
Saskatchewan Swing - John Arcand
Hen House Rock - Keray Regan & The Hachey Brothers
Cascades to the Sea - Robert Farnon
Giants of the Prairies - The Kubasonics
Lassies of Campbell Street - Dan Rory MacDonald
Heather Hill - Dan Rory MacDonald
The Old Black Rum - Great Big Sea
Red Hot Blues - Quartette
La Montagne du Loup - La Bouttine Sourant
The Road - A Tribe Called Red
Pot-Pourri - Barachois
La Tempete - Lennie Gallant
Heavy Metal - Les Cowboys Fringants
Constitution Breakdown - Lee Cremo
Reel du Rimouski - traditional
Jig - Violet Archer
Great George Street Waltz - George Brothers
Le Chaine de Mon Tracteur - Cayouche
Dans Nos Vieilles Maisons - La Bouttine Sourant
The Mummer's Dance - Loreena McKennitt
Le Temps D'Une Dinde - Roland Hi! Ha! Tremblay
Le Ziguezon Zinzon - La Bouttine Sourant
Home For a Rest - Spirit Of The West
Paquetville - Édith Butler
Matwayashing Waltz - Clifford Maytwayashing
Up The Hill - Captain Tractor
La Tourtiére - Le Trio Lyrique
Canadiana Suite - Oscar Peterson
Miam Maikam - Florent Vollant and Eric Lapointe
The Duck Dance - traditional
Gilbert's Duck Dance - Gilbert Anderson
Sila - Tanya Tagaq
Cumberland Stroll - John Arpin
Icicle - Robert Aitken
24 Frames: Trance - Timothy Brady
Suicidewinder - Ridley Bent
Le Train Qui Siffle - Paul Brunelle
Fall At Your Feet - Jesse Cook
How to Be Alone - Tanya Davis
Parkland - Kyle Bobby Dunn
Rise Again - Rankin Family
Beaufort Sea Boogie - Cam Neufeld
Lest You Forget - Harry Thomas Trio
Begone Dull Care - Oscar Peterson
Je R'Léve De Brosse - Québec ******* Bluegrass Project
Ineffable - Jorane
Swinging Shepherd Blues - Moe Koffman
Talk - Kyrie Kristmanson
French Song - Lucille Starr
Reel of Eight - traditional
Driving With the Brakes On - Doc Walker
Darlin' - Johnny Reid
Reel du Faubourg - traditional
Moi, Mes Souliers - Félix Leclerc
Le Petit Bonheur - Félix Leclerc
Le Tour de I'le - Félix Leclerc
Crowhill Road - Jess Lee
Comme des Enfants - Cœur de Pirate
NHL Breakdown - Patti Lamoureux
Un Piano Sur la Mer - Andre Gagnon
Pour un Infidèle - Cœur de Pirate & Julien Doré
Un Verre Sur la Table - Julie Daraiche
Complicated - Breach of Trust
Mille Apres Mille - Willie Lamothe
Le Fruit des Solitudes - Essaie Pas
Pour Toujours - Julie Doiron
Rooftops - Melissa McClelland
Symphonie Gaspesienne - Claude Champagne
Music Box Dancer - Frank Mills
La Vierge à la Crèche - Alexis Contant
Belleville Rendez-vous - Benoît Charest
Quadrieme Danse Canadienne - Hector Gratton
Valse Miroir - Jean-Baptiste Lafrenière
Le Papillon - Calixa Lavallée
Piano Concerto No. 4 - André Mathieu
Piano Concerto No. 3 - André Mathieu
Scherzo - Oscar Morawetz
Blinkity Blank - Maurice Blackburn
Welcome to Videodrome - Howard Shore
The Man in the Raincoat - Priscilla Wright

X - No open slots.


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

Canadian Style B

Spastik - Plastikman
One Foot Skanking - Marcus Visionary
Diss Da Program - Capital J
Bad Choices - Shout Out Out Out Out
When The Night Feels My Song - Bedouin Soundclash
Rise Up - Parachute Club
Sidewinder - Wes Dakus
Guitare Jet - Les Jaguars
Strobe - Deadmau5
Music - Montreal Sound
Skidoos - Akufen
Manon, Viens Danser le Ska - Donald Lautrec
Telepresence - Sect
Dhol Te - Inder Kooner
Vindicated - Datsik & Excision
Drenched - Wanting Qu
My Forbidden Lover - Tapps
Krakpot - Plastikman
C'est la Faute la Bossa Nova - Margot Lefebvre
Boo Hoo - Guy Lombardo & The Royal Canadians
Killing Technology - Voivod
Heavy Metal Shuffle - Kick Axe
Forgotten Arrows - Gorguts
Sequoia Throne - Protest The Hero
Magic People - The Paupers
There's No Blood in Bone - The Chessmen
New York City - The Demics
The Blade - Front Line Assembly
Living in Ecstasy - BKS
Xanadu - Rush
Airtight - Max Graham
Worlock - Skinny Puppy
Jam Session - Messenjah
Ludi - Dream Warriors
Can't Repress the Cause - Dance Appeal
Jamaican Funk - Michie Mee and L.A. Luv
Welcome to Paradise - SPOT
Cliché Hot - Radio Radio
I Wanna Know - John James
Out of Touch - Dave Armstrong
Easy Love - MSTRKRFT
Sweethearts on Parade - Guy Lombardo & The Royal Canadians
Lonely - Team Rezofficial
I'm a Lucky One - Tru Rez Crew
Looking Glass - The Birthday Massacre
Monster - You Say Party! We Say Die!
Hawaii - Young Canadians
Invisible - Ayria
Cun Lacoudhir - Rhea's Obsession
Jealous (I Ain't With It) - Chromeo
Dancer - Gino Soccio
War Dance - Kebekelektrik
Sous un Ciel Écarlate - Banlieu Rouge
Trainwreck 1979 - Death From Above 1979
Set It Off - Peaches
All Women Are Bitches - Fifth Column
Crucify Me - Moev
Sisters in the Struggle - Lesbians on Extacy
Phasors on Stun - FM
Charlotte - Kittie
Climatic Nouveau - Ceramic Hello
Badenmalu - Alpha Yaya Diallo
Assimilate - Skinny Puppy
Silence - Delerium
Push - Moist
Ski Bum - Les Megatones
Picture My Face - Teenage Head
Le Picbois - Beau Dommage
Scott Pilgrim - Plumtree
Living on Video - Trans-X
Que Fait-tu la Nuit - Jacques Salvail
Eternal - Psyche
Proud To Be A Canadian - Dayglo Abortions
Rags and Bones - Nomeansno
New York City - Cub
Dad - Nomeansno
You're My Magician - Lime
A Panel of Experts - Solvent
My Saddle Horse Has Died - The Smalls
Le Ya Ya - Joël Denis
Disco Danser - Zig Zag
Sulk - Trust
Doomsday Army - Popular Front
Emperor's Main Course - Kid Koala
Love is Shit - The Dishrags
Inconditionnel - Hart Rouge
Viewmaster - Eric's Trip
Cindy With An S - Huevos Rancheros
Les Anticipateurs - Sapoud
Flakmot - Lowfish
Dancing on the Berlin Wall - Rational Youth
The Subversives - Lillian Allen
Anarchie - Me, Mom and Morgentaler
The Sweater - Meryn Cadell
Take Me To The Riot - Stars
Spellwork - Austra
Baptism - Crystal Castles

X- No open slots


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

*The Hockey Theme*
Key Performer: *Dolores Claman*

Writer: Dolores Claman (Tune), Jerry Toth (Orchestration)

Genre: March, Jingle
Year: 1968

[youtube]dEA5FSkGlhE[/youtube]

Reason for inclusion: Often called Canada's second national anthem, this song saw high rotation at the start of CBC broadcasts of its Hockey Night in Canada. There have been several updates over the years with some of Canada's most respected music acts getting that opportunity to update it. The song is often used in band classes for the purposes of teaching young Canadian musicians.


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

edit: reconsidered


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

*Mile After Mile / Mille Après Mille*
Key Performer in English: *Orval Prophet*
Key Performer in French: *Willie Lamothe*

*Genre*: Country
*Year*: 1969

Writer: *Gerry Joly*

English:

[youtube]2mXNs7POdvM[/youtube]

French:

[youtube]59s4ztZv8-4[/youtube]

*Reason for inclusion*: Gerry Joly was a Franco-Ontarioan and penned a song that he would write for two of the national languages. These two versions would become standards on the country radio stations. The French version has been covered several times and has become a standard for Francophone country singers.


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

Edit: Reconsidered


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

Edit: Reconsidered


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

Edit: reconsidered


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

The development of Canadian rock largely followed the evolution of rock in the US, largely due to the recording spaces restricted to the US early on and later a greater desire to appeal to North American audiences at large. Blues has a very similar trajectory and will be grouped together with the rock songs. Starting in the late eighties, largely from the influence of punk, more rock artists started to address specific Canadian issues and the movement has been picking up as time goes on.

*Canadian Rock & Blues*

Motherlode - When I Die
Steppenwolf - Born to be Wild
The Guess Who - Laughing


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

Canadian Punk is separated from Rock for the simple reason that Canadian punk was rock and roll that could take advantage of the many local record labels that appeared with the times. The songs are very popular locally within Canada and not often known outside of Canada. In turn, the music reflects the local nature of the music by choosing subject matter known by Canadians and eschewing the universality that is demanded by big-label rock.

*Canadian Punk*


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

Canadian roots and country include all the traditional styles: Red River, turlute, Laurentien, Ottawa Valley, Cape Breton, and such. Pretty much as simple as that.

*Canadian Roots & Country*

Gerry Joly - Mile After Mile / Mille Après Mille


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

Canadian disco, the specific genre, is a very influential moment in music history leading the transition from Philly and New York Disco to Eurobeat. The sound is typified by a rather cluttered sound with synths overtop the vocals and a rather synthetic, driving beat. This also collects the other disco songs that were produced prior to the specific moment or were created as a result of this moment. This collects all the light dancing music that has become popular in Canada and influenced dancing culture around the world.

*Canadian Disco*


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

reconsidered


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

*When I Die*
Key Performer: *William Smith & Motherlode*

Year: 1969
Genre: Rhythm & Blues, Soul

Writer: William Smith

[youtube]8MyPSFnyaTQ[/youtube]

*Reason for inclusion*: A charting number by a relatively underrepresented style in Canada. Not many acts took it upon themselves to perform in the classic Motown style in Canada but Motherloade did and this example stands out.


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

Edit: Reconsidered


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

So, have been doing a lot of thinking and doing a bit of research into the various sources I have been using, and I have come to the conclusion that my list is very inadequate. It is too much like the Songwriter's Hall of Fame and not enough like the Great American Songbook.

So I have been starting to compile a list of songs that must meet a new set of criteria:

The Black Leaf Standard: Stompin' Tom Connors always had an issue with the Junos. It doted too much on songwriters and performers who were Canadian but were not plying their trades in Canada. The Great American Songbook is full of songs that have a full flow coursing from the songwriter to the audience being all American. There is no non-resident or non-citizen nixing or demoting any song prior to publishing. So for the Black Leaf Standard, they must meet these criteria:

A) song must be written by a Canadian
B) song must debut in Canada
C) the flow from writer to audience must be uninterrupted by any foreign intervention

To give some examples:

1) Rush got a whole bunch of no's from American publishers. As a consequence, they set up their own record label based in Toronto. All of Rush's songs qualify.
2) Shania Twain left for Nashville to pursue her career. She was signed by an American label and sang songs that were at least partially written by Americans. Her songs do not qualify.
3) Alanis Morissette began her career in Toronto but in 1993 left for Los Angeles to pursue her musical career. Songs performed by Alanis Morissette before 1993 qualify. Songs performed after 1993 do not qualify.
4) Loverboy signed onto a Canadian subsidiary of Universal Music. The Canadian subsidiary independently managed Loverboy's arc in Canada. Loverboy's music qualifies.
5) The Guess Who were signed to Tartan Records from 1962 to 1967-1968-ish. They left for the UK to attempt to break in the British market. They failed and then signed onto an American label. The American label gave direct instruction on to what songs got on their releases. Songs from 1962-1968 are permitted while those after do not, save for some exceptions.
6) Leonard Cohen published his novels and books of poetry in Canada (which he got rave reviews before he pursued a music career) but left for Nashville and ended up in New York City where he built his music career. All of Leonard Cohen's songs that were not published in Canada prior to being recorded do not qualify. All songs based off his poetry that he published in Canada qualify.
7) Steppenwolf is a band composed of Canadians but formed in California and continued to base themselves out of California, having their music associated with Hollywood movies and such. The music performed by Steppenwolf does not qualify.
8) Nickelback based their career out of Canada however were signed onto an American based publisher, not a Canadian subsidiary. The American publisher dictated which songs went where from outside of Canada (New York City, specifically), and therefore the songs published by them do not qualify. The songs released prior to this arrangement do qualify.

The Exception rules:

1) The Cat Out of the Bag Rule: If the songs are released on another medium other than albums or singles - i.e. films, notable live performances, etc. - that instance will be used to judge a song qualifies or not.
Examples:
=1) "American Woman" had its first notable début in a skating rink in London, Ontario when the Guess Who were doing an improv session. Americans may have judged for themselves whether or not the song would be released on their label, however since the song was already judged by Canadians in the audience to be an excellent song, it is permitted.

This standard is very strict but gets us much closer to something that is an analogue of the GAS.

Further news, I've been developing a charting system based off youtube views and attempting to normalise by year and language, including their edits, remixes, covers, parodies, how-tos and lessons.

The chart so far after tallying 400 or so songs:

1970: American*Woman - The Guess Who: 21738.18
1969: Mille Apres Mille - Gerry Joly: 18944.38
1983: The Safety Dance - Men Without Hats: 14368.44
1981: Tom Sawyer - Rush: 9157.35
1980: The*Spirit of the Radio - Rush: 5533.61
1983: Vivre*sur video - Trans-X: 5341.60
1978: Aimer*d’amour - Boule Noire: 3510.19
1970: Snowbird - Anne Murray: 3406.96
1981: Limelight - Rush: 3116.29
1974: Music Box Dancer - Frank Mills: 3074.31
2001: Silence - Delerium: 3008.54
1969: The Hockey Theme - Dolores Claman: 2916.67
1973: Wildflower - Skylark: 2702.71
1995: I Will Remember You - Sarah McLachlan: 2328.31
1973: The Hockey Song - Stompin Tom Connors: 2199.37
1981: Turn Me Loose - Loverboy: 1661.83
1977: Xanadu - Rush: 1504.50
1969: Which Way You Goin’ Billy - The Poppy Family: 1390.79
1981: Fantasy - Aldo Nova: 1307.79
1969: Bud the Spud - Stompin Tom Connors: 1141.24


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

I have now exhausted the top40 and have come to this. I've broadened it to December 1929 to December 2012.

Number beside is calculated so:

SQRT(f(A) × f(B))

f(A) = (Youtube Views) × [Language Factor (if French, ×5.5)] × (Year Factor, 6.67% per year)
f(B) = Black × Red × Gold × Blue

Youtube Views = Originals, Performances, Remixes, Edits, Covers, Medleys, Parodies, LEssons, How-tos, Making Ofs
Black = (1-10) How much of the promotion within Canada
Red = (1-10) How much it brooks the Canadian ken
Gold = (1-10) How much of a standard, how many situations the song is appropriate for, how many artists are demanded to know the tune, etc.
Blue = (1-10) How widely is the tune known. Is it used as an ambassador tune. 

1999: Angel - Sarah McLachlan: 5375.11
1989: Helene - Roch Voisine: 5266.42
1930: Le Jour de l'An - Mary Bolduc: 5175.86
1983: The Safety Dance - Men Without Hats: 4466.42
1971: Evangéline - Michel Conté: 4201.83
1930: La Bastringue - Mary Bolduc: 3923.52
1930: Ça va venir découragez-vous pas - Mary Bolduc: 3530.22
1930: La Cuisiniere - Mary Bolduc: 3456.12
1981: Si j’etais un homme - Diane Tell: 3399.21
1966: Suzanne - Leonard Cohen: 3354.10
1974: Le Complainte du Phoque en Alaska - Beau Dommage: 3201.25
2008: Comme des Enfants - Couer de Pirate: 3021.54
1969: Mille Apres Mille / Mile After Mile - Gerry Joly: 2870.11
1999: Silence - Delerium: 2819.89
2000: Seul - Garou: 2768.57
1981: Tom Sawyer - Rush: 2716.89
1995: I Will Remember You - Sarah McLachlan: 2534.63
1970: American Woman - The Guess Who: 2476.31
1983: Vivre sur video / Living on Video - Trans-X: 2331.59
1980: The Spirit of the Radio - Rush: 2317.67
2011: Adieu - Couer de Pirate: 2297.71
1964: Les Gens de Mon Pays - Gilles Vigneault:	2285.11
1942: L'adieu du Soldat - Soldat Lebrun: 2278.39
1983: Subdivisions - Rush: 2239.28
1932: J'ai un bouton sur l'bout d'la langue - Mary Bolduc: 2200.09


----------

